# Beantragt jetzt euer Gildenforum



## Snaek (30. September 2006)

RPGworld.eu biete euch viele Möglichkeiten, eine davon ist für Gildenbesitzer sich Gildenforen zu beantragen!
Dort erhaltet ihr die Möglichkeit für eure Community ein Forum zu erhalten was Kategorien, Foren und Benutzergruppen beinhaltet.
Ihr erhaltet weiterhin die Möglichkeit eure Foren zu moderieren und entsprechen zu bennen.

Ihr müsst nur folgendes machen:
Schreibt mir eine Nachricht in der ihr euer Spiel nennt wo ihr spielt, falls es Serverbasisierend ist den Server und den Namen euer Gilde.

Spielname:
Server:
Gildenname:

Ich erstelle daraufhin ein Forum unter den Server oder Spiel was ihr angegeben habt.
Dort erhaltet ihr zugriff, wo ihr per Administration eure Kategorien und Foren erstellen könnt.

Wenn ihr dies getan habt fehlt nur noch eine Einstellung, der der Zugriffsberechtigung der User auf eure Bereiche.
Ihr erhaltet von mir 2Gildengruppen die ihr den Foren zuteilen könnt.
Gruppe 1: erhält zugriff auf z.B.: Memberbereich
Gruppe 2: erhält zugriff auf z.B.: Member-/Internenbereich

Zudem habt ihr die Möglichkeit der Einzellfreischaltung für eure bereiche, wo ihr User separat Zugriff gewähren könnt.


Dies alles erhaltet ihr unter der Bedingung, eines Freundlichen Umganges mit den andern User und aus der Bedingung das ihr Aktiv seit, ich würde ungern die ganze Arbeit auf mich nehmen für 2 oder 3 User die dann 2-3mal die Woche nur ins Forum guckt.


Ansonsten gibt es glaub ich nichts zu sagen, falls ihr Fragen habt zu diesem Thema stellt sie im Support Forum oder per PN auf RPGworld.eu.

Ich wünsch euch und Euren Usern viel Spaß hier und auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mirror


----------

